
Sweden drops Julian Assange rape investigation - Tomte
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/05/19/europe/julian-assange-sweden-charges-dropped/index.html?adkey=bn
======
odabaxok
Already discussed on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951)

